# Prayers For Misfit



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Ole Misfit is in need of our prayers.He hasn't been feeling very well lately.Last night he was taken to the hospital at 11:30 pm or so.I will keep everyone informed as to how he is doing and where he is as soon as I can.In the meantime some prayers wouldn't hurt for the ole fart.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Rick is in my thoughts and prayers. 

Please check your E-Mail


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Get better soon Misfit.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Prayers here.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

hope you feel better soon


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

done.get better soon rick.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I hope you get well soon Rick.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I am praying for you Rick.


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

Doing it here, too. Hope you are able to catch some autumn action!

andesangler


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

You are in our prayers Rick ! ! !


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be keeping Rick in my prayers and looking for updates too.

Check your pms.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Get well soon Rick!


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

prayers sent


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

get well soon and get home soon, sucks to be stuck in a hospital when there are fish to be caught.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Well wishes to you Misfit. Get well and back on the water soon!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I was just over to see Misfit.I have to say I have great concerns for Rick.
He is as bad as I have ever seen him.I won't go into detail out of respect for his privacy but prayers & thoughts for him are earnestly needed.
He is in the ICU unit at Licking Memorial Hospital RM 203.It is a isolation room and requires a gown & gloves,hand washing before & after,ect.He has no phone in the room but I am sure they may let him have get-well cards,but no flowers I would think.Let's all remember Rick in our prayers at this time.


Clarence Seavers
Licking Memorial Hopsital ICU RM 203
1320 W Main St.
Newark,Ohio 43055


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

Rick....get well soon, our prayers for your swift recovery have started and will continue even when your back at the helm keeping these threads in order.......


----------



## billygoat (Nov 22, 2008)

I will keep him in my prayers.(get well soon)


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Praying for him and his family. May the Lord put his hedge of protection around him and grant him all the mercy he needs.


----------



## starcraft67 (Jul 4, 2004)

prayers sent. Get well soon


----------



## midnight (Jul 12, 2004)

hang in there guy......we need you in the food forum.....prayers sent


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Best wishes on a quick recovery.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Your in my thoughts Rick!

Please get well!


----------



## toad (Apr 6, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers are with my old fishing buddy.


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Rick, Get well soon.


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

In my prayers 4 sure. Hope he gets better and pulls through!!!!


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

praying for you misfit! get well soon!


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

Prayers sent from here.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

prayers gone to ya,get well my good friend.


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

Prayers sent for misfit from Marblehead.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Get well soon Rick!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Get well soon man! The board won't be the same without you!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

We are also praying for you Misfit.


----------



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

He gets my well wishes as well...


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Rick I am new here and hope to meet you on a future trip. Get well soon and hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Come on Misfit, they are talking about C&R again in the NE Ohio forums!!! Get out of bed! 

Many prayers sent, more in route.

nip


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Get well soon, we need some one to keep the market place in check. lol


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Get well soon Misfit.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

power of prayer is sometimes overlooked...prayers are sent, maybe puterdude can print these and read them to his ole buddy...i know if i was down it would bring a smile for me!!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

get well soon misfit!


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Lifting Rick to the Throne of Grace for a complete healing. May the Hand of our Great Physician Jesus be upon you!


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

I hope you get better soon misfit, if you would stop hanging out with all those sheepheads maybe you wouldn't be in isolation! (just joking, speedy recovery to ya)


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Rick, my prayers are with you, take care of yourself. With all struggles come opportunities!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Prayers are definitely out for you. Hope all turns out well.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I will add my hope and wishes for a speedy recovery, you still have to bring the grandkids here to fish and they are bitting well.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

My prayers are with you Rick. Keep fighting. To much fishing left to do.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Get well soon, My Prayers have been sent.

With a special prayer
That God above
In His great love
Will keep you in His care.
Get Well Soon!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Get well soon Misfit...we need you back on the water asap.


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

Get well soon Misfit


----------



## BMS (Mar 26, 2008)

prayers sent, get well soon.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Risk..You and I have never met face to face..But after all the messages you and I exchanged on the OGF Kitchen I feel as if we are the best of friends..My prayers go out to you ten-fold ..May God put you back at home and back with us soon...Get well very soon ...Your Friend ...JIM.....


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

Prayers sent from here. Get well Rick!


----------



## ICB (Jul 4, 2009)

Get well soon Rick.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Oct 4th Update On Msifit.

Well the prayers are working. Seems Rick has some malfunctioning equipment at home.Either his by-pap or O2 concentrator hasn't been working at home.This morning he is wide-eyed and bushytailed.Back to his own self,up and giving the nursing staff,physical therpy staff,anyone that will listen his usual business delivered as only the Misfit can.Seems my old fishing partner will back at the front of my boat soon hopefully chasing the eyes on Buckeye.The Lord does look after us.

One message for Dale from Rick:

Watch the riftraft till I can get back and keep em inline


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Outstanding news for this Sunday morning.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats great to hear...thanks for the update!


----------



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

Great news... Get well Misfit!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Just got back from Huron... Get better Misfit!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

great news indeed!!! malfunction equipment??? leave it to misfit!! LOL!! get well,we need those recipies to keep coming!!


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

Praise the Lord,glad to here your felling better.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> Come on Misfit, they are talking about C&R again in the NE Ohio forums!!! Get out of bed!
> 
> Many prayers sent, more in route.
> 
> nip


Great news. I think this from Nip is what did it.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Hallelujah! That is awesome news Dick!

Rick, you've got to stop buying his life support equipment at the Pawn Shop!  
(I know eventually you'll see this)


----------



## mkombe (May 23, 2007)

Glad to see Misfit is starting to feel better! 

Get well soon!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

That is great news, yes.....God does answer prayers.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Get well soon Rick........my thoughts and prayers are with you !!


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

Rick, prayers sent , please get well soon 

I hope you are fine and giving the nurses a hard time !


----------



## capt-hook (Apr 27, 2004)

This is the only thing I will get on my knees for. 
PRAYERS FOR RICK. 
i`ve missed you in the back seat, your a great teacher.
You have touched the lives of so many,
and so many more to touch.
Oh! and start looking at the nurses
that will make you better for sure.

hang in there Bud.

Captain Hook


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Great new about my Buddy. I wonder how long the equipment has been bad? Maybe that's why he's been having more than normal problem.
Glad to know he's on the mend.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Thank God! Get home soon Pop's,
There's fish to be caught and beers to drink! Next time don't be buying your equipment from the flea market!
Let me know if I need to send Angie down.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

All the thoughts and prayers must have caught the attention of someone upstairs that decided to let well enough alone after seeing what might be coming their way. Glad to hear things are getting better my FRIEND. I'll be bringing some walleye soon and we can spend some time talking, discussing, arguing,,,,,,,,,,BS-ing too.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i'd almost lay a wager that the nurses got tired of getting goosed and up-graded his status so he could be discharged!
good to hear things are back to normal!!!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

That is great news!!!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Best news I have heard all day..Rick I don't care how cute those nurse's are get your butt out of the hospital...Wishing you well my friend.....JIM.....


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

puterdude said:


> I was just over to see Misfit.I have to say I have great concerns for Rick.
> He is as bad as I have ever seen him.I won't go into detail out of respect for his privacy but prayers & thoughts for him are earnestly needed.
> He is in the ICU unit at Licking Memorial Hospital RM 203.It is a isolation room and requires a gown & gloves,hand washing before & after,ect.He has no phone in the room but I am sure they may let him have get-well cards,but no flowers I would think.Let's all remember Rick in our prayers at this time.
> 
> ...



Well get back over there and tell him to pull through because I will buy him a new boat, don't tell him it will be a model boat though.
Prayers will be said every morning and every night for him


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

rick, haven't been around for a few weeks. was shocked at this. man, we all need you here. have faith, guy. He cares about the little people who make this world a better place, and you are one of His chosen.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

answered prayer is sweet! I've never had the pleasure of shaking Rick's hand, but count him as a friend. Keep getting stronger, Rick!


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

thats great news! even though I have never met you I feel like I know you from reading your posts, hope you get out in time to take in the display of fall splendor that is about to take place! we are all pulling for ya.


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Raider and Red!!! :Banane26: Glad your,e feeling better Amigo!!!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

rick been in my thoughts,glad to hear you are doing better. Saugeye time is here.


----------



## Nubber Chucker (Sep 22, 2009)

Rick no one can predict the future, but God can change it. He has calmed storms and given many blessings, sounds like you're one of them. Get well soon man I'm praying for you!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Good to hear that the prayers worked.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thank GOD!!! Glad to hear things are looking up for you Rick! Now get out there and show these guys how it gets done!


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

I think it was the Browns victory that got him feeling better ..Dang it spoke to soon.. Get well soon This place needs you more than the hospital..


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Hope all is well for you and yours rick we deffinetly need you around here. will only be a matter of time before they start talking about keeping bass or size limits or C&R again gotta keep um in check. your in our thoughts


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Glad to hear you're doing better. Continue getting stronger and I'll keep the prayers going.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey pops, hope you are feeling better. You can't check out just yet, I still need your life instructions. There's easier ways to meet young hot nurses instead of checking yourself into the hospital. Laura and I are praying for you. Get better soon so you can come check out our new place.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Good to hear Rick is doing better !!!! Was worried when I started reading this thread this morning!


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Hang in there Rick, glad to hear your'e feeling better now..........


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Misfit is back to his old self.Was there last night and he was greatly improved.Both of his sons were there.The nurse said he could have a small milkshake and his son sneaked a peanut butter, qt size in and Rick was complaining that he brought him a small one.Guess he was wanting his typical 5 gal size,lol.He should be home as soon as they determine what the true problem was.His color was real good and he was slinging his B/S around.He'll be back on the site soon I am sure.I will go check on him today and let you all know how he is doing again later today.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Good to hear! Get better soon Rick! I hope your feeling better buddy.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

puterdude said:


> Misfit is back to his old self.Was there last night and he was greatly improved.Both of his sons were there.The nurse said he could have a small milkshake and his son sneaked a peanut butter, qt size in and Rick was complaining that he brought him a small one.Guess he was wanting his typical 5 gal size,lol.He should be home as soon as they determine what the true problem was.His color was real good and he was slinging his B/S around.He'll be back on the site soon I am sure.I will go check on him today and let you all know how he is doing again later today.


Sounds like he's getting back to his old self. Thanks for the update.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow! I have been offline all weekend and just read this. I got to quickly go from worry and concern to optimism but obviously there were some much more worrisome times spent by Rick's family and friends. I am glad to hear that everything is improving. I hope to hear that you are back at it soon.


----------



## Darby Rat (Aug 8, 2005)

Glad to hear you're feeling better. Hope you're back to normal soon.


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

I hope you get things back to the way they're supposed to be! Get well soon!
-Hooch-


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I was just up to see Rick and he said for you all to enjoy his absence while you can. I told him the kitchen is the only forum that is missing him at the moment, which got a big grin. He is hoping for a Wed release date.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is great news! Thanks for the update.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

puterdude said:


> The nurse said he could have a small milkshake and his son sneaked a peanut butter, qt size in and Rick was complaining that he brought him a small one.Guess he was wanting his typical 5 gal size,lol.


Maybe that's what got him sick.lol   j/k
Glad to see hes feeling better.


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

Glad to hear Misfit is feeling better! Sounds like I need to browse the kitchen forum more often...


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

How could an old fart like Rick get 4 pages of comments? You better get straightened up 'cause we have a Piedmont date this month. If I have to prop you up in the front of my Lund I will....Pete


----------



## FISHGUY (Apr 8, 2004)

Rick havent been on here all weekend been up to Lake Eire.Sure was shocked when i read the post this morning of you being in the hospital.Sure am glad to here you are to tough to keep down that is just one of us old Farts traits.Now on the other side we dont need you doing this type of MISS Adventures only fishing ones. Tight Lines Fishguy


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

UPDATE ON MISFIT 10/06/09

Well the ole fart continues to get better. He is out of ICU & Isolation.He is in a regular room.Room 404.His color is really good,back on solids,less IV's and has the twinkle back in his eyes.Still on 10 lpm of O2 but I expect them to start weening him back down to a more manageable level soon.I doubt if he gets out tomorrow but maybe Thursday or Friday.Glad to see my buddy dodged a bullet.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

great news puterdude, thanks for the updates


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

misfit is on the fast track or else he has raised so much heck they are throwing him out.He may be released tomorrow sometime.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I just saw this post...Rick, VERY glad to hear you are doing better. You had everyone pretty scared!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh great there goes the neighborhood. Seriously though that is great news


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

anybody wants to call him he has a phone now,740-348-4423.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Puterdude...is that number correct?
I get some kind of recording saying that is a voice mailbox.


----------



## TightLine (Apr 15, 2004)

Just saw this! Glad the last page has a happy ending! Way to pull through Misfit.


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

Glad to hear hes feeling better. I've learned to appreciate all of his suggestions and knowledge! I great contributer and moderator!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Judging by his ability to rule the roost around here I wouldn't be surprised if his hospital visit ended with him closing the door to his room and locking the nurses out. "Ladies, this hospital stay has pretty much run it's course."

Glad to hear you're feeling better misfit.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

just read this - hope you're feeling better Rick!!!!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i just saw this as well.. maan.. Rick, I hope you are on your way to the lake soon my friend.. surely the nurses are nice and all.. not to mention the sponge baths..  
lil'sprout been away for awhile and abit late on da news..


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Well the ole geezer has been released,his vacation is up,he'll be home within a couple hours


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

puterdude said:


> Well the ole geezer has been released,his vacation is up,he'll be home within a couple hours


Consider that a warning to everyone out here on the playground.

I am glad to hear he is doing well.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Dang, I have not been on here in a few days and I see this ! I could have gotten away with some mischief with Rick not trolling the forums ! Oh well, another window of opportunity closes ! LOL !  Great to hear you are doing better !


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

puterdude said:


> Well the ole geezer has been released,his vacation is up,he'll be home within a couple hours


Must not have been many cute nurses or he would have stayed a little longer.  Glad to see your on your way home Pops.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Glad to here you are up and feeling better!! Have a speedy recovery


----------



## Stauff (Mar 7, 2005)

I heard that it was not the doctors, but the cafeteria staff at the hospital that had him released. ???


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Rick has left the hospital? Quess he's out trolling again! 

Glad you are out and about, Rick!


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

hurry back Rick! and stay well!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

ok people.............the sheriff is back in town,so playtime is over

actually,i'm so tired and happy to be back,i'm granting amnesty for anyone who has been out of line in my absence.as an added bonus,you have the rest of the week to get it out of your system.by monday i should be full of my good cooking and rested up,so i'll be back to making my rounds

i'll post a little more when i get rested,but for now i just want to say a *big thank you* my buddy puterdude for being there and doing all he's don,as well as everyone hear for the kind words,thought and prayers.reading those really did mean a lot.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

You're more than welcome buddy,now get rested up & your belly full,the eyes should be starting soon


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Glad your back Misfit!!!


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

misfit said:


> ok people.............the sheriff is back in town,so playtime is over
> 
> actually,i'm so tired and happy to be back,i'm granting amnesty for anyone who has been out of line in my absence.as an added bonus,you have the rest of the week to get it out of your system.


Does that mean I can post some more of my jokes in the comedy corner and not get spanked? Glad to see your feeling better.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad to hear you are back and feeling better Rick...... Get plenty of rest.. Its getting cold now .... I'm sure you will be busy keeping us all in line!!

GarryS


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Just saw this - glad to hear that Misfit is doing better. I hope you are back on the water soon Rick!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Its great to have you back Rick! :B


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Glad to see you are doing better. Take care of yourself and get lots of rest so you can keep all these guys in line.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome back!!! Quit scaring us like that too!!!


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Welcome back Misfit! Get some rest. Those eyes are just about ready for ya!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

thumbs up, great your back.next time, call for huskys breakfest s,that will perk ya up...lol


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL.thanks big guy.i could sure use one of those famous husky breakfasts right now.too bad you're not close enough to cook it for me


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

good gosh, can't believe I missed this thread. Rick, glad to hear you are back in action!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i m gonna have to bring my butt down that way again when they put in the giant trout!!!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I knew you'd come back you old fart. Can I stop praying now?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Well, sorta glad you're back with us! 
ps-I reopened about five of the marketplace ads you closed of mine and sold everything!!


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

good god rick!!! im up working in canada and you do this bullSH%^!!!
i'm happy to see your doing better!!! now DON'T DO THIS EVER!!!
love ya rick!!!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Just when the fish thought they were safe.
Welcome back Misfit!!!


----------

